# Best food for fast growth ?



## Everclear77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 220 G aquarium with only Haps(Sciaenochromis Fryeri) and Peacocks(Aulonocara) :fish: . They are actually all around 6 to 11.5cm.

Water parameters are perfect and I do weekly water changes (50%). 8)

They did not seem to grow these past months (over 8 months already) and I recently added some Aulonocaras ( 6 cm).

I feed them Krill,Spirulina pellets for Cichlids 2 times a day and even FD Brine Shrimp and Dafnia as treats once in a while.

Even those high protein content foods (50% protein for Krill pellets , 48% protein for Spirulina pellets , 54% for FD Brine Shrimp,41% for Dafnia) do not seem to help accelerate their growth.

Is there any brand of food that could really accelerates or help them to grow ?

Thanks.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I mix 4 different foods myself, but the one that I used to feed, alone, definitely seemed to promote growth more than the others. It's called Xtreme Cichlid PeeWee. I also use NLS, a couple of different ones, but the Xtreme definitely, for me, seemed to promote growth much better... I'm sure others will chime in, this is just my experience. And, my fish are mbuna, not haps & peacocks, so I don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Everclear77 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks ! I'm going for this Xtreme Cichlid PeeWee.


----------

